# Best integrated light (no external battery)?



## bleomycin (Feb 11, 2010)

tldr; Who makes the best all in one lights, super bright ~1500-2000lm+, neutral temp, excellent bar mount?

I've started to run into the problem of needing about an extra hour of light during my rides so i'm looking for an all in one light without external battery that I can quickly toss onto my bars for the days I know i'll need it. I was about to just grab a Light & Motion TAZ 2000 from the LBS for instant gratification but the rei reviews of the TAZ 1200 say the mount doesn't hold the light in place (looks like the same mount). The last thing I want to do is constantly have to readjust this thing and i'm going to be riding some extremely bumpy rock gardens.

Obviously I don't want to overpay as I don't expect to be setting strava PR's with just a bar light so i'm at a bit of a crossroads. I see Exposure has some seriously impressive looking offerings but they get extremely expensive and I can't find them for sale in the US or from anyone that ships here easily. However if i do start doing longer more serious night rides (which i'm considering) something like their Six Pack MK8 is extremely appealing but mega $$$.

I found the Moon Meteor Storm Pro: Product Detail - Moon-Sport

for $87 shipped which seems extremely cheap and it seems to throw a fair amount of light from the photos here: Review: Moon Meteor Storm Pro | road.cc

But I can't find any mention of Moon on this forum. Any other brands I should check out that have good optics, neutral color temperature, and ~2000+ lumens? Thanks!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

IIRC the TAZ 2000 comes with a GoPro mount adapter.

Taz GoPro Mount - Light & Motion

Then you have an incredibly wide range of mount options.

Big self-contained lights are heavy, ~1/2 pound or so. That's a tough item to keep in place if your terrain is rough. The GoPro system will do a better job on that than the rubber strap mount.

Light and Motion make some nice products. I'd trust it way more than the unknown Moon-Sport.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Neutral temp is a rarity. None of what youve listed are actually. More brands are slowly starting to offer it.

More than about 1500 lumens from a self contained, exposure is about your only option. Big lumens means BIG light when your trying to do it self contained because the batteries used in an external pack have to be crammed into the light. Otherwise the issue is very little run time at high output levels.

The moon brand appears to be just another brand from China. No way of knowing if they are good or bad, but they dont exist in the US that I could find (wiggle is UK) and of course not known by many.

Almost no light from an Asia based brands have neutral tint. The few that do are because people here have influenced the change.

There are good self contained lights out there. Just options are EXTREMELY rare in the output levels you are looking for and at the same time will handle what you want to do with it. Exposure is likely your only real option.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I forgot to add to my earlier post...

I would not be fixated on a self-contained light. You're only gonna miss ~30 seconds of ride time attaching a remote battery. Then you have less weight on the bars/mount and loads more choices of output, run-time, emitter tint, and price point.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

fenix bc30r 2017 it pretty damn good. specially since it has an accurate runtime clock


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

bleomycin said:


> tldr; Who makes the best all in one lights, super bright ~1500-2000lm+, neutral temp, excellent bar mount?
> 
> I've started to run into the problem of needing about an extra hour of light during my rides so i'm looking for an all in one light without external battery that I can quickly toss onto my bars for the days I know i'll need it. I was about to just grab a Light & Motion TAZ 2000 from the LBS for instant gratification but the rei reviews of the TAZ 1200 say the mount doesn't hold the light in place (looks like the same mount). The last thing I want to do is constantly have to readjust this thing and i'm going to be riding some extremely bumpy rock gardens.
> 
> ...


I own a TAZ 1500 and can confirm the slippage problem with the band mount (it's bad). Short runtime (< 1.5 HR.) and beam pattern issues (poor throw) are also things I didn't care for with this light. Increased power output may help with the throw and definitely would recommend going with the optional gopro mount if you decide on the Taz 2000 (I wouldn't recommend this light to anyone though).

Moon makes lights for Serfas so you should be able to find a LBS that carries a similar model to the one you linked. Serfas model will cost a bit more but their no questions asked warranty replacement policy may be worth the extra cost (your decision).

Self-contained + your lumen requirements limits your choices quite a bit. I have a Ravemen PR900 (also own a lot of 1500 - 2500 lumen lights) that I would have no problem doing a bar light only mountain ride with (pic it every time compared to my Taz 1500) and would probably look at their (Ravemen) PR1200 or the Gloworm CX 1300 trail if I needed a light for your descried usage. Not trying to talk you out of a more powerful light, just sharing raw data for you to consider.
Mole


----------



## bleomycin (Feb 11, 2010)

MRMOLE said:


> I own a TAZ 1500 and can confirm the slippage problem with the band mount (it's bad). Short runtime (< 1.5 HR.) and beam pattern issues (poor throw) are also things I didn't care for with this light. Increased power output may help with the throw and definitely would recommend going with the optional gopro mount if you decide on the Taz 2000 (I wouldn't recommend this light to anyone though).
> 
> Moon makes lights for Serfas so you should be able to find a LBS that carries a similar model to the one you linked. Serfas model will cost a bit more but their no questions asked warranty replacement policy may be worth the extra cost (your decision).
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the input, always appreciated. I went ahead and ordered that Moon light for $87 shipped mostly because I'm curious and I like that it runs on 18650's, total gamble I know could be total crap.

I'll probably pick up a TAZ 2000 from the LBS or amazon with the gopro mount and compare it against this Moon light once it arrives, although the poor reviews online just about everywhere for the TAZ series make it seem like a bad idea overall and it's pretty pricey. I just really don't want to have an external battery pack strapped to my frame for multiple reasons.

Is exposure the only company building super high powered self contained lights if I decide to go down that road at some point? I'm hoping there are others because the exchange rate between US and UK sucks and getting their lights here isn't the easiest. Not to mention I emailed them 2 days ago and haven't heard back anything which isn't a great sign...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

I would rather have 2 1,000 lumen lights than 1 2,000 lumen light.

I can point one a little ahead of the other, no extra bright spot on the ground in front of me.

Ever had your only light stop working all of a sudden?

There are a couple of lights that reflect light back to the ground, instead of into the eyes of oncoming cyclists. Next time I buy a light, I will think about that.


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

Once you find some battery packs that have quick straps, the notion that you can't just strap on a light and go with an external battery pack goes out the window.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...performance-lightweight-long-lasting-bike-lig

The "Simple Installation" part of it shows how quick can slap on an external battery pack and be on your way.

I'd be pushing my light on you, but you need one now, and I can't do that till Feb/March.


----------



## bleomycin (Feb 11, 2010)

Outbound said:


> Once you find some battery packs that have quick straps, the notion that you can't just strap on a light and go with an external battery pack goes out the window.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...performance-lightweight-long-lasting-bike-lig
> 
> ...


I'm definitely interested in you're light don't get me wrong, it seems great! If I start doing serious night rides it's at the top of my list. I just have a couple problems. Due to lower back issues i'm not riding with a pack anymore, which means I had to switch to a 1L bottle to carry enough water on my rides. That leaves no room for the most common placement of an external battery for these light systems from what I can tell. Pic of my bike below.

The 2nd problem, the trail system that's literally outside my door that I primarily ride isn't legal to ride at night, some people do it and I intend to start doing it a little as I said if I get a late start, but if I'm caught out there with a serious night riding setup I figure any leniency I *might* have gotten will be thrown out the window. This logic is probably flawed but meh.

Also, since my current plan is mainly to lean on this light to enable at most an extra hour of riding after sunset, most of that being climbing back to my house one of these bar lights should be sufficient. I plan to carry my Eagletac D25a in my jersey pocket as a small backup to get home with if the main light fails on me (I know that won't make it less scary if it konks out on me going downhill).


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I actually see a lot of places to mount a pack. On top of the top tube being the most noticeable.

I carry a 1 liter water bottle all the time, soft pouch battery packs can be mounted so many places. Its only hard case ones that are sometimes a challenge.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

bleomycin said:


> Thanks everyone for the input, always appreciated. I went ahead and ordered that Moon light for $87 shipped mostly because I'm curious and I like that it runs on 18650's, total gamble I know could be total crap.


Here's a link to Merlin Cycles listing for this light. Has the same beam shot that was on the Moon site + several reviews. Only information I could find on it but doesn't look to be a bad light. Let us know what you think of it.
Mole

https://www.merlincycles.com/moon-meteor-storm-pro-front-light-95012.html


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

get a fenix bc30r 2017

cannot go wrong

excellent mount
displays hours / mins remaining
lasts 2 hours on high easy
*high cri*
when on high (1000 lumens) and it starts to blink you have 30 minutes 
left, you can pop it down 1 level and boom, 1 hour left (or one
more level and 3 hours left) or just leave it on high whatever..

the digital clock is a lifesaver as far as eliminating
worry...how long does that blinking red low batt indicator really go ?
for this alone the light is awesome

https://www.batteryjunction.com/fenix-bc30r-2017-mountain-bike-light.html

as a fellow Tantrum owner (KS14) imma tellin ya, this light is the balls
make sure it is the 2017 model, it has an improved bar mount vs the earlier version. 2017 is part of the actual model name, not simply the year is was made,
so you can tell what you are buying

it also says dedicated charge cable...yeah it comes with one but my ordinary micro usb phone cable charges this thing fine. I do not use the remote pressure switch...but you need to use the remote switch if you want to access 1800 burst mode. otherwise it is 1000 lumens for 2 hours and high cri...easy on the eyes


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

giving this a bump, the taz 2000 is very, very good.

Even on medium, it's more than enough for most of my mountain and road biking, especially when paired with a spot helmet light.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd look at lights that take 26650 batteries. Just be sure to get one with a shallow reflector. You really don't need a lot of throw on a mountain bike.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

coke said:


> .....You really don't need a lot of throw on a mountain bike.


Ummm, why?

I know I like a couple hundred feet of good light.

Back in the bad old Niterider days, I tried to snatch a pass on the inside line of a corner on an old stretch of doubletrack that the course broke out onto. If I'd had some better throw I might have been able to see there was a mud hole on the inside line and altered my passing idea. At 20 MPH you only have about 6 seconds to see something 200 feet out, figure out what it is, and decide how to deal with it.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Vancbiker said:


> Ummm, why?
> 
> I know I like a couple hundred feet of good light.
> 
> Back in the bad old Niterider days, I tried to snatch a pass on the inside line of a corner on an old stretch of doubletrack that the course broke out onto. If I'd had some better throw I might have been able to see there was a mud hole on the inside line and altered my passing idea. At 20 MPH you only have about 6 seconds to see something 200 feet out, figure out what it is, and decide how to deal with it.


For modern LED flashlights, a couple hundred feet is not a lot of throw and you don't need a big reflector to achieve that. I was just pointing out that if someone was looking at a flashlight to use in a bike application, a light designed for flood rather than throw would be better.

Just for reference, the last "thrower" I bought was probably 3 to 4 years ago. It has a single dedomed LED, a somewhat large reflector, runs off of 3 18650 batteries, and is rated at around 400kcd with 1,500 lumens. I've tested it in open areas and could see non reflective objects such as trees from over 4,000 feet away. That's a little overkill on a bike


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

coke said:


> For modern LED flashlights, a couple hundred feet is not a lot of throw and you don't need a big reflector to achieve that. I was just pointing out that if someone was looking at a flashlight to use in a bike application, a light designed for flood rather than throw would be better.


Ah gotcha. Didn't get the reference for flashlights.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I can see the Fenix BC30R and the Raveman PR1200 as both being very good choices. Both look to be well built. The Fenix might have a more robust mount judging from the on-line photos. I reviewed the PR1200 and had some problems getting the mount to keep from slipping. I succeeded in getting it to be stable but it took a number of mods to get it to hold it's place. That said once in place you don't need to remove it to take the lamp off because the mount has a quick release for easy on/off removal of the lamp.

Beam pattern of the PR1200 ( in MTB mode, both emitters on ) is excellent. Run times should be similar to the Fenix and the PR1200 has a digital time display as well. I've never ran the PR1200 down to it's lowest battery levels so I don't know if it blinks a warning ( I haven't owned it that long ). That's a nice feature of the Fenix.



> Notice: The Raveman lamps I've reviewed were provided to me free of charge from Raveman for review purposes. As always I strive to provide an unbiased review as I own many lamps


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I can see the Fenix BC30R and the Raveman PR1200 as both being very good choices. Both look to be well built. The Fenix might have a more robust mount judging from the on-line photos. I reviewed the PR1200 and had some problems getting the mount to keep from slipping. I succeeded in getting it to be stable but it took a number of mods to get it to hold it's place. That said once in place you don't need to remove it to take the lamp off because the mount has a quick release for easy on/off removal of the lamp.
> 
> Beam pattern of the PR1200 ( in MTB mode, both emitters on ) is excellent. Run times should be similar to the Fenix and the PR1200 has a digital time display as well. I've never ran the PR1200 down to it's lowest battery levels so I don't know if it blinks a warning ( I haven't owned it that long ). That's a nice feature of the Fenix.


Similar good feelings/experiences with Ravemen lights for me too (except I've never had my mount slip any). The PR900 I own has been trouble free and surprisingly has proved to be an excellent mountain light considering it's marketed as more of a road light and has been a light that I like more the longer I own it (about 6 mo.). Like Cat I didn't have to pay for mine (gift from a supplier with a "no review necessary" note) but I like it enough that I purchased at full price and will be receiving a PR1200 today as a Christmas gift for my Stepfather.
Mole


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

coke said:


> Just for reference, the last "thrower" I bought was probably 3 to 4 years ago. It has a single dedomed LED, a somewhat large reflector, runs off of 3 18650 batteries, and is rated at around 400kcd with 1,500 lumens. I've tested it in open areas and could see non reflective objects such as trees from over 4,000 feet away. That's a little overkill on a bike


Are you referring to the Courui D01? Yep, I have one of those too and I would never consider a "throwy" flashlight for a bike light. A "Throwy" light in the bike light world is totally different than a "throwy" light the in flashlight world.

On a flashlight, I wouldn't go any bigger than the size of a Convoy M1 (+/- 32mm diameter lens/reflector). Any bigger and the spill gets too dim (IMO).

-Garry


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

garrybunk said:


> Are you referring to the Courui D01? Yep, I have one of those too and I would never consider a "throwy" flashlight for a bike light. A "Throwy" light in the bike light world is totally different than a "throwy" light the in flashlight world.
> 
> On a flashlight, I wouldn't go any bigger than the size of a Convoy M1 (+/- 32mm diameter lens/reflector). Any bigger and the spill gets too dim (IMO).
> 
> -Garry


No, it was a modified light from Vinh at skylumen. He modifies and customizes flashlights (does bike lights too). https://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights?sort_by=created-descending


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

https://www.blackburndesign.com/lights.html

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

coke said:


> For modern LED flashlights, a couple hundred feet is not a lot of throw and you don't need a big reflector to achieve that. I was just pointing out that if someone was looking at a flashlight to use in a bike application, a light designed for flood rather than throw would be better.
> 
> Just for reference, the last "thrower" I bought was probably 3 to 4 years ago. It has a single dedomed LED, a somewhat large reflector, runs off of 3 18650 batteries, and is rated at around 400kcd with 1,500 lumens. I've tested it in open areas and could see non reflective objects such as trees from over 4,000 feet away. That's a little overkill on a bike


4,000FT huh? ?. Dude.... 5,280FT is a mile.

Exactly how did you calculate this?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I have the light and motion Trail 1000fc. I got it specifically to have an integrated unit I could run on my helmet (go-pro mount). Mount seems a little loose, but doesn't seem to move while riding (unless I hit a tree or something). Button is a little hard to press, not unreasonable, but wish the action was a bit lighter. Good spot, not the best flood, but I got it specifically for spot, so works well in this capacity. I try not to run my lights at full brightness unless I need it for a fast downhill, but sometimes I forget to put the light back on a lower setting. Haven't had it fail or anything, riding for a few hours at night in the cold in Alaska. So far so good.


----------

